# SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 26, 2009



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 26, 2009

I wanna to know how many SoCal guys are going to Marv's BBQ are interested in meeting this coming Friday and head up north in a caravan. 

Carlos (sr20det510), Danny (dbiegel) and I are planning to meet at the Norwalk Costo parking lot around 9:00 AM, and leave approximately 10:00 AM. We are going to stop at the Good Ol' Burgers in Paso Robles for a quick grub.

Anybody interested PM me.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Thought we were leaving at an earlier time?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

any of you guys coming back Saturday night?

that is perfect time for me to leave though....really anytime early Friday


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> Thought we were leaving at an earlier time?


I had forgotten that I work the night before, and I have to drop off my daughter to the day care. I could meet you guys between 8:45 - 9:00AM and leave NLT 9:30AM

*Also, Marv asked me to remind anyone in our caravan or from SoCal attending the BBQ that they need to reply his RSVP's request ASAP and need to print out the confirmation and bring it with them!*


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

fredridge said:


> any of you guys coming back Saturday night?
> 
> that is perfect time for me to leave though....really anytime early Friday


Hey Fred, it will be great if you can join us. I don't know who's coming back on Saturday night, but I'm sure if you ask around maybe someone would.

We are going to stay for the IASCA competition on Sunday and return afterwards.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Hey Fred, it will be great if you can join us. I don't know who's coming back on Saturday night, but I'm sure if you ask around maybe someone would.
> 
> We are going to stay for the IASCA competition on Sunday and return afterwards.


Are you going to compete?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Are you going to compete?


Yeap, if everything goes well on Sat. I'm going to enter the Taco truck for the first time. BTW, when are you leaving to Monterrey?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Yeap, if everything goes well on Sat. I'm going to enter the Taco truck for the first time. BTW, when are you leaving to Monterrey?


Good luck, the Taco should do well. 

I'm thinking about leaving either Thursday or Friday.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Have a safe trip, everyone. I'm headed up Thursday evening so that I can help Marv and the family on Friday.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Have a safe trip, everyone. I'm headed up Thursday evening so that I can help Marv and the family on Friday.


Thanks Kevin, I'm looking forward to see you up there. This my only outing away from home. (No wify & no kids).


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I just wanted to make sure everyone in the caravan has returned their RSVP! I am almost out of room and sending out confirmations today so if you don't have a confirmation you will NOT be let in the gate!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> I just wanted to make sure everyone in the caravan has returned their RSVP! I am almost out of room and sending out confirmations today so if you don't have a confirmation you will NOT be let in the gate!


It looks like it's just going to be Carlos, Danny, and myself leaving tomorrow morning. A bunch of SoCal bitches ***** out at the last minute. Same story "kiss & promise", so go figure. :mean:


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hey, hey , hey...Just PM'd you.... I am in with you guys.....whoo hoo, caravan


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What time are you leaving?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

fredridge said:


> hey, hey , hey...Just PM'd you.... I am in with you guys.....whoo hoo, caravan


Nice! I look forward to seeing you, Fred. Have a safe trip.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> What time are you leaving?


According to Carlos & Danny they wanna leave early tomorrow. I posted that we were meeting at the Costco parking lot in Norwalk since I had a couple of guys coming from O.C.

The plan was to leave NLT 9:30 AM, and stop for a quick breakfast, then at lunch time we are going to stop at Paso Robles to top-off the vehicles, and go to to the Good Ol' Burger joint for some grub.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> According to Carlos & Danny they wanna leave early tomorrow. I posted that we were meeting at the Costco parking lot in Norwalk since I had a couple of guys coming from O.C.
> 
> The plan was to leave NLT 9:30 AM, and stop for a quick breakfast, then at lunch time we are going to stop at Paso Robles to top-off the vehicles, and go to to the Good Ol' Burger joint for some grub.


You're not going on the 5; it's faster.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> You're not going on the 5; it's faster.


I know, we thought about taking the 101 fwy all the way going up there for the scenery, then on our way back on Sunday evening we are going on the 5 fwy thru Hwy 46, unless we can come up with some consensus.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> I know, we thought about taking the 101 fwy all the way going up there for the scenery, then on our way back on Sunday evening we are going on the 5 fwy thru Hwy 46, unless we can come up with some consensus.


I didn't think there was any scenery on the 101 just bad highway and a lot of 55 mph zones. The 1 has the scenery, but the last time I was on it the highway was all tore up. The 5 is 70 mph pretty much all the way and the highway is maintained.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I didn't think there was any scenery on the 101 just bad highway and a lot of 55 mph zones. The 1 has the scenery, but the last time I was on it the highway was all tore up. The 5 is 70 mph pretty much all the way and the highway is maintained.


Then, what route do you recommend taking? Step...by...step :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Then, what route do you recommend taking? Step...by...step :laugh:


The Google Route....


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> The Google Route....


Have you decided when you gonna leave or are you gonna join us? BTW, I heard Jim (BigRed) is 50/50 chance he'll make it to the BBQ. 

So far these are SoCal peeps who are going in this caravan:

1. Carlos (sr20det510)
2. Danny (dbiegel)
3. Fred (Fredridge)
4. Jose (veloze)

Any other takers??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Have you decided when you gonna leave or are you gonna join us? BTW, I heard Jim (BigRed) is 50/50 chance he'll make it to the BBQ.
> 
> So far these are SoCal peeps who are going in this caravan:
> 
> ...


I'm thinking somewhere around 4:00AM. I would like to caravan but, I'm concerned about speeding. I can't afford to even think about a *Ticket*.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm thinking somewhere around 4:00AM. I would like to caravan but, I'm concerned about speeding. I can't afford to even think about a *Ticket*.


What ticket! Just bring along a nice looking chic with "big cojunas" and you'll be okay.

Have a safe trip & I'll see you up there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> What ticket! Just bring along a nice looking chic with "big cojunas" and you'll be okay.
> 
> Have a safe trip & I'll see you up there.


Will this one work?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Will this one work?




^ You bet ya! right on the money.  

Hmmm, Jessica, ugh?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm thinking somewhere around 4:00AM. I would like to caravan but, I'm concerned about speeding. I can't afford to even think about a *Ticket*.


Dont worry you're with Jose, he'll get you out...why do you think he drives like a mad man :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Have fun guys. I'll be at some strip club Friday night  ....suckers!!!!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Dont worry you're with Jose, he'll get you out...why do you think he drives like a mad man :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Have fun guys. I'll be at some strip club Friday night  ....suckers!!!!




Bitches better grab an umbrella

Circa is gonna make it rain on them!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm leaving at 9:00AM, I have to stop at the Bank first and that's when it opens.

If you want to get right off the freeway (405 and the 90) and meet I'll caravan.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm leaving at 9:00AM, I have to stop at the Bank first and that's when it opens.
> 
> If you want to get right off the freeway (405 and the 90) and meet I'll caravan.


PM sent...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> PM sent...


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

We made it safely to Seaside : )
A flat, but no tickets or accidents FTW!!

Jose, Danny, Micheal, Fred and me Carlos!


*We will be here tonight!*
Bull Dog British Pub
611 Lighthouse Ave
Monterey, CA 93940

(831) 372-5565 
The Bulldog British Pub - Monterey, California - www.bulldogbritishpub.com Bulldog Pub Bulldog Monterey


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we will be reading about "rowdy car audio enthusiasts jailed" in the morning news eh?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL - totally opposite, went into the place and too loud, so went and hung out somewhere else



simplicityinsound said:


> we will be reading about "rowdy car audio enthusiasts jailed" in the morning news eh?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Next time it might not be such a bad idea to ask _ the locals_  where the good places to hang out are.


----------

